# Been a while



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Its has been a long while been on truck forums dreaming about what i can do to my truck . But i finally got a job and now can get my top end kit for my ol' friend so i can take her for a swim i know she is a little dry im redoing just about everything


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome Back! :rockn:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

It would be lovly if the forums picked up a bit . I see HL has but where is everyone on here at .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

In the kawi section...  hahaha..

Dont worry, after this afternoon, I'll be visiting this section quite often  Will be adding some how-to's.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

What you getting popo 425 ? New popo or used ?


----------

